
Taking Metal Music Seriously - bookofjoe
https://booksandideas.net/Taking-Metal-Music-Seriously.html
======
throwaway8879
I'm rediscovering metal after straying away from it for a while. I somehow
ended up going from playing metal to shred to jazz fusion to straight jazz and
kind of got lost in that world for a while. I'm very much enjoying the
simplicity of the metal music I grew up with.

